# new system low benchmark in heaven



## the54thvoid (Jan 16, 2022)

Hi there,

Best place to ask that question is here:









						Unigine Heaven 4.0 Benchmark Scores Part 2
					

Re did bench, didn't notice others did with 8xAA so I'm correcting that. As fast as I care to run things, results for 1080p and 1440p.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Going to lock this thread as there is another to deal with your query.


----------

